# Broken Heart



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 14, 2008)

My bf broke up with me today. It's my fault though. I betrayed his trust and kept a secret from him for the 6 months that we were dating. I'm happy that he even talked to me after I told him, but I hate that I lost him. I'm sitting here crying as I type this. It's so hard. 6 months might not be a long time for some people, but it was for us. We spent a lot of time getting to know each other and talking. We both shared a lot of things with each other. I told him things I would never tell anyone else, but I was stupid and I kept something from him. I begged and pleaded for a second chance, but it's not going to happen. I damaged his trust. In his mind, he thinks I could lie about anything at anytime even though I swore on my life that I would never lie to him again. I lost my best friend and soul mate. We talked about the future so much that now it's hard for me to deal with not having him in my future. I don't know what I'm going to do now. I don't care about anything at this point in time. Maybe it'll get better, but right now I don't care if it does.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope things get better, and if it doesn't maybe it wasn't meant to be. I do see why he broke up w/ you, I would have and I would understand if it happened to me. I hope he thinks about giving you a second chance, he might need some time though.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe over time he will miss you and realise that it's something silly to break up over?

Everyone makes mistakes, and everyone conceals things because they're afraid. I know it's hard now but it will get easier. Think of it this way - if he truly loves you, he will give you a second chance and you can prove to him how much you have changed.

If he doesn't miss you, doesn't want you back, then perhaps your love wasn't as deep as you thought, and one day you will find something much bigger, and someone who will love you despite the mistakes you make.

Hugs chicken, please don't cry!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies. I appreciate it deeply. I've realized that I hurt someone I care about, and he had a right to end our relationship. I hope maybe I can earn his trust back someday and that he won't completely forget the good times that we did have.


----------



## peachface (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm really sorry about your break-up. Break-ups are never easy and I think it can hurt just as much after 6 months as it would after 6 years. Try to give him, as well as yourself, some time to heal.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 14, 2008)

If you were holding back something about yourself, you have every right to decide where and when you want to share it with him.

It is up to you to decide when and if he can be trusted with a secret - it is not up to him to determine when he should be told.

I hope things get better soon - big hugs honey


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm sorry that this has happened to you. I am sure you have learned something from this. He may take you back or perhaps not, but you will be a better person for it. Good luck!


----------

